# RE: Maggie Chit Intake



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Maggie Chit Intake*

Has anyone encountered this issue? Best guess is that she got hot and sagged too close to the belt. Only the connection to the SC supports the CAI, not a good design IMO. I never liked this intake, not after having the AEM. I just checked it this morning and there was about two inches of clearance, so I was not concerned, lesson learned…







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your belt had better days too.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I never had any problems with my LPE kit.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Custom “one-off” fabricated CAI on the way along with a new belt…Stay tuned… Don't worry - I am not making it...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

That Dun look good!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Picked up some aluminum 6” long tubing and 4” wide connecter hose from a turbo shop. Adjusted the intake tube up just a hair. All is well now, minus the shredded belt. Still considering a custom fabricated stainless steel tube and heat shield…Thinking about throwing on the 2.5 pulley while she is at the shop, still noodling with it...Slippage???


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like a snake coming out of your maggie. Very sexy engine :cool Goodjob Rich


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Man looks really good. Congrats!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup she sure looks beautiful. Congrats buddy.


----------

